# First One



## myingling (Apr 23, 2014)

First pen I turned ,,,thought their would be more to it but couldn't be any easier LOL

some one had mentioned of turning bolt around any one have a tip on how do that ?

Cherry Burl

Reactions: Like 10 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

Before you put the bolt in the tube take a little Phillips head and inside is a screw. Loosen it turn bolt around and tighten good. Instructions are with the kit also


----------



## Tclem (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh and don't say it couldn't be any easier. Make us pen makers look lazy. I'm going to make a call now just for that

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 24, 2014)

Great job on your first pen ! There is a set screw inside below the cap that can be loosened, allowing you to rotate the bolt. It can be done after the pen is assembled too if you have a longer skinny Phillips head screwdriver . You will also need to loosen the cap and rotate the rifle clip . As Tony mentioned, it is in the instructions too.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 24, 2014)

Remove the set screw with a #0 Philips screwdriver, place some Loctite on the threads to prevent the set screw from coming loose over time.
Without the Loctite no matter how tight you get the set screw it will eventually come loose.
If you over tighten the set screw you can strip the threads and/or it will bend the bolt handle threaded shaft making it difficult to replace the bolt handle.
The loosening set screw is a quality control issue with the Bolt Action's that still has not been resolved.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

